# I 1-star every passenger who tells me he is or was an uberX driver



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

I one-star every passenger who tells me he is or was an uberX driver because they judge you like if you raped their sister and never give you the final address. They prefer to give you commands like TURN HERE AND TURN THERE!

Then they generously rate you a 4 or 3 at the end.
They also tell their pity friends about their uberX experience,, presenting you as an idiot.


----------



## magle (Sep 18, 2014)

you might want to talk to someone about your issues friend


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

puber said:


> I one-star every passenger who tells me he is or was an uberX driver because they judge you like if you raped their sister and never give you the final address. They prefer to give you commands like TURN HERE AND TURN THERE!
> 
> Then they generously rate you a 4 or 3 at the end.
> They also tell their pity friends about their uberX experience,, presenting you as an idiot.


Silly. I'm an X UberX driver and took three ubers in LA a few weeks ago. They were all crap really. All 5 stars and tipped. In one we actually had a cop at my window with his hand on his gun.. very different from my part of the woods..


----------



## UberMalibu (Sep 6, 2014)

Lol raped their sister. I have driven one driver. The way he was talking he clearly hasn't heard of this site. Oh you've only done this a short while? You couldn't possibly know about the guaranteed rate offers. -_-

I should have rated him a 1. He didn't even bother to rate me.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

UberMalibu said:


> Lol raped their sister. I have driven one driver. The way he was talking he clearly hasn't heard of this site. Oh you've only done this a short while? You couldn't possibly know about the guaranteed rate offers. -_-
> 
> I should have rated him a 1. He didn't even bother to rate me.


Just shows how F'd up the uber drivers are becoming. Bunch of losers who would rate a workmate low.


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

When I ride in an Uber as a passenger, I don't tell the driver I'm an Uber driver anyway. Why should I?


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

kalo said:


> Silly. I'm an X UberX driver and took three ubers in LA a few weeks ago. They were all crap really. All 5 stars and tipped. In one we actually had a cop at my window with his hand on his gun.. very different from my part of the woods..


They were all crap?


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> They were all crap?


OK.. Was a little bit of a drunk post at 2 in the morning, but, yes they were not great rides. They were ok though esp. for the price, but this is what UberX is becoming, so I can't complain really.. right? However, still need to be safe drivers, not make route errors, communicate well enough.. 1st driver could not speak English much at all and was manipulating his second phone, in his hand, while driving. 2nd driver poor English, seemed sleepy , missed turns.. Etc.. 3rd driver stopped on busy street rather than pull in to driveway area for us to get in.. Before I know it driver makes some comment and a cop is at the window not happy, hand on gun. Driver's window down and cop asking questions, driver not really doing well.. Cop wants our back window down too to see us better.. I start speaking and say it's all our fault, not the drivers.. Cop settles down, and let's us go.. This driver seemed a little strange from the beginning.. So, "crap" rides.. To me they were a little shaky, but they all get 5 stars and tips.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

I've given rides to other Uber X drivers. They were very nice.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I've given rides to other Uber X drivers. They were very nice.


Whenever I uber as a passenger, I use that time as an opportunity to find out how other drivers are doing. We hardly have any connection with other drivers as it is, so why not take the opportunity to spend atleast a couple of minutes talking shop? The world is a miserable enough place as it is, why not choose to do something productive and positive with your time? Every driver that I've encountered so far has been eager to hear about my experiences and has shared some of their own stories.

Knowing the crap that the rating system is and the added stress it places on drivers, why on earth would you give another driver anything other than a 5? Perhaps if they are in some way endagering their passengers, that might be a reason. If they do things that makes Uber look _really_ bad, perhaps.. In those kind of extreme cases, I'd probably be more likely to email the local support team for any issues that major.


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

Some drivers may view other drivers as competition, as the work is then more spread out among the drivers, especially in cities where it's over saturated with drivers.

I would keep schtum when riding as a passenger, otherwise you may well get a low rating.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

London UberExec Driver said:


> Some drivers may view other drivers as competition, as the work is then more spread out among the drivers, especially in cities where it's over saturated with drivers.
> 
> I would keep schtum when riding as a passenger, otherwise you may well get a low rating.


Then I guess it's a good thing that when I'm out as a passenger, the driver is going to end up rating first, and based on the change to my rating, I can rate them accordingly. I'm glad we had this discussion.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

NightRider said:


> Then I guess it's a good thing that when I'm out as a passenger, the driver is going to end up rating first, and based on the change to my rating, I can rate them accordingly. I'm glad we had this discussion.


Just continues to show how ridiculous this rating system is. It will change eventually.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm on the driver's side here.
**** those egomaniac uberx drivers who think that riding in the back seat gives them Disney Princess status


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

NightRider said:


> Whenever I uber as a passenger, I use that time as an opportunity to find out how other drivers are doing. We hardly have any connection with other drivers as it is, so why not take the opportunity to spend atleast a couple of minutes talking shop? The world is a miserable enough place as it is, why not choose to do something productive and positive with your time? Every driver that I've encountered so far has been eager to hear about my experiences and has shared some of their own stories.
> 
> Knowing the crap that the rating system is and the added stress it places on drivers, why on earth would you give another driver anything other than a 5? Perhaps if they are in some way endagering their passengers, that might be a reason. If they do things that makes Uber look _really_ bad, perhaps.. In those kind of extreme cases, I'd probably be more likely to email the local support team for any issues that major.


If there was a rating system for posts on this forum you just got a:

 ☆☆☆☆☆☆!


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> I'm on the driver's side here.
> **** those egomaniac uberx drivers who think that riding in the back seat gives them Disney Princess status


Wait, what? Who the hell said anything of the sort? What does "Disney Princess status" even mean?


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

NightRider said:


> Whenever I uber as a passenger, I use that time as an opportunity to find out how other drivers are doing. We hardly have any connection with other drivers as it is, so why not take the opportunity to spend atleast a couple of minutes talking shop? The world is a miserable enough place as it is, why not choose to do something productive and positive with your time? Every driver that I've encountered so far has been eager to hear about my experiences and has shared some of their own stories.
> 
> Knowing the crap that the rating system is and the added stress it places on drivers, why on earth would you give another driver anything other than a 5? Perhaps if they are in some way endagering their passengers, that might be a reason. If they do things that makes Uber look _really_ bad, perhaps.. In those kind of extreme cases, I'd probably be more likely to email the local support team for any issues that major.


Who told you that I want to be interrogated by your intrusive ass?
It's not your business how much I paid for my car, how many hours I drive and how much I make.
There no manners left when uberx driver gets into your car as a passenger.
I might tell you that I rate you a 5 before punching that one to just **** with your feeling a bit more.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

puber said:


> Who told you that I want to be interrogated by your intrusive ass?
> It's not your business how much I paid for my car, how many hours I drive and how much I make.
> There no manners left when uberx driver gets into your car as a passenger.
> I might tell you that I rate you a 5 before punching that one to just **** with your feeling a bit more.


Wow.. ok, fine.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

I've yet to tell them I work with uber/lyft anytime I'm riding 

The few rides I've been on weren't too impressive honestly but I don't really care. I'm not hard to please. 

I just try to make pleasant convo and feel them out a bit and see if they have any pointers I can add into my own routine. 

I had one driver that was rated really low. I'm assuming because he's foreign and wasn't particularly eloquent but he was as friendly/respectful as I was and he got me where I needed to go. that's all I care about.


----------



## NicknTulsa (Jul 16, 2014)

I use UberX a lot, especially when travelling. I also drive. I've alsways rated five, even though some don't deserve five. Never tell them I drive. A few days ago I took my car in for service, so I called an UberX to take me to my full-time job. Lady picks me up. The car was filthy. She was playing Rush Limbaugh on the radio. Really! Clueless. I obviously think the man is an idiot, and anyone that listens to him is one also. She confirmed this by not asking me if I minded, and also keeping the Uber phone in her lap, and dropping it on the floor twice. Well she is a fellow driver, instead of 1 I gave her a 4.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Ok...I just checked...I do t have a Disney princess status rating on my drivers phone. How many rides do you have to give to be able to use that rating? Or is it just available in the greater LA area?


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

I generally use the golden rule for other drivers. I use it about 5-6x per week. If for whatever reason I'm not there when they are, I text them and say "I will be out in XX minutes, feel free to start the meter." Usually I am never more then 2-3 minutes, and I tip more based on how long they wait, or how much I perceive the BS of the fare to be (short with lots of traffic, etc). 

Just giving someone 1 star for no apparent reason is just kind of mean, I think. Someone else on the form mentioned that this is why we will never have a unified voice - we are too busy shitting on each other.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

I thought this was dumb when I first read it. Now I agree with the 1-star policy.

Tonight pull up to pax has he's about to light a cigarette. He makes eye contact and knows it's me. Roll down window and he asks, "can you wait until I smoke this?" I say, "Um nope." He says, "Oh really?? Because I'm an UberX driver and I'd let MY passenger do that."

"Sorry bro, not willing to waste my time not get paid so you can stink up my car." He says, "Hmmm, ok then." With so much ****ing judgement in his tone. 1-star. What a dick.


----------



## Ara (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

duggles said:


> I thought this was dumb when I first read it. Now I agree with the 1-star policy.
> 
> Tonight pull up to pax has he's about to light a cigarette. He makes eye contact and knows it's me. Roll down window and he asks, "can you wait until I smoke this?" I say, "Um nope." He says, "Oh really?? Because I'm an UberX driver and I'd let MY passenger do that."
> 
> "Sorry bro, not willing to waste my time not get paid so you can stink up my car." He says, "Hmmm, ok then." With so much ****ing judgement in his tone. 1-star. What a dick.


Smokers suck. There is no way around it.

Problem is, we could rate every rider a one and no one at the office would care. Why? Because everyone knows uber watches this site. Do you think they will take any action against riders when they know we are doing it as a revolt tactic? Nope.

We really cut our own throats here. We put way too much energy into the wrong targets.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

My 1-star rating wasn't a revolt tactic. The dude pulled a dick move. "I didn't bother to smoke this before you arrived so can you wait on your dime while I stink myself up with cigarette smoke before getting in your car. No? Well I would do it for my riders because I'm a ******bag..."


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

duggles said:


> My 1-star rating wasn't a revolt tactic. The dude pulled a dick move. "I didn't bother to smoke this before you arrived so can you wait on your dime while I stink myself up with cigarette smoke before getting in your car. No? Well I would do it for my riders because I'm a ******bag..."


I think you should have left him. Him being disrespectful to you is unacceptable.

But if you search he thread on here...many advocate using ratings as a way of revolting. That makes them useless now because uber will just take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

kalo said:


> Silly. I'm an X UberX driver and took three ubers in LA a few weeks ago. They were all crap really. All 5 stars and tipped. In one we actually had a cop at my window with his hand on his gun.. very different from my part of the woods..


Kalo please update your profile to show where you are.


----------



## Narkos (Aug 5, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Smokers suck. There is no way around it.
> 
> Problem is, we could rate every rider a one and no one at the office would care. Why? Because everyone knows uber watches this site. Do you think they will take any action against riders when they know we are doing it as a revolt tactic? Nope.
> 
> We really cut our own throats here. We put way too much energy into the wrong targets.


I'm a driver...and a smoker. Why do smokers suck? I know this is way off topic here, but I'm curious about your hypothesis.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Narkos said:


> I'm a driver...and a smoker. Why do smokers suck? I know this is way off topic here, but I'm curious about your hypothesis.


Please update your profile with location. Take it from a guy who smoked for over 30 years--QUIT!! You stink (even more so to EX smokers) and you will end up with COPD (like me) or worse--CANCER!!! The smell does linger and I would prefer the dog in my car to a smoker. Just me though....


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Narkos said:


> I'm a driver...and a smoker. Why do smokers suck? I know this is way off topic here, but I'm curious about your hypothesis.


Read Bill's post. They stink. Horribly. You wind up with the smell in your car and that sucks. It cracks me up every time someone asks if they can smoke.

Other than that...I'm sure they are nice people.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Narkos said:


> I'm a driver...and a smoker. Why do smokers suck? I know this is way off topic here, but I'm curious about your hypothesis.


Because most smoker's need for a cigarette trumps all else in the moment, such that they're often selfish and dickish people when you're standing in the way of their desire for a smoke. Just like my asshole passenger.


----------



## Narkos (Aug 5, 2014)

Bill Feit said:


> Please update your profile with location. Take it from a guy who smoked for over 30 years--QUIT!! You stink (even more so to EX smokers) and you will end up with COPD (like me) or worse--CANCER!!! The smell does linger and I would prefer the dog in my car to a smoker. Just me though....





UL Driver SF said:


> Read Bill's post. They stink. Horribly. You wind up with the smell in your car and that sucks. It cracks me up every time someone asks if they can smoke.
> 
> Other than that...I'm sure they are nice people.


I understand and 100% agree, but your statement was very general, which is what made me curious.


----------



## Narkos (Aug 5, 2014)

Bill Feit said:


> Please update your profile with location. Take it from a guy who smoked for over 30 years--QUIT!! You stink (even more so to EX smokers) and you will end up with COPD (like me) or worse--CANCER!!! The smell does linger and I would prefer the dog in my car to a smoker. Just me though....


Bill, no offense, but those that have quit smoking seem to be extremely biased towards nagging on smokers. Just speaking from personal experience of having several friends that had quit. The way I see it...you quit, good for you, but don't chastize me for doing it. You didn't ***** about the stench while you were smoking, why ***** now? Please don't take this as a personal attack, it's more of a general statement.

Now to get back to something Uber related, even though I'm a smoker and smoke in my car, I don't let passengers do it not because of the smell but because I'd prefer to avoid having cigarette burns in the car. By the way, I won't smoke in the car when online - I'll step out and have one). I've not once had someone complain that my car reeks of smoke. In fact, I've received compliments of how good it smells! An air freshener helps. My rating is at 4.89, so I must be doing something right.


----------



## Narkos (Aug 5, 2014)

duggles said:


> Because most smoker's need for a cigarette trumps all else in the moment, such that they're often selfish and dickish people when you're standing in the way of their desire for a smoke. Just like my asshole passenger.


I can't argue with you there. I too am an asshole when in need of a nicotine fix, but I try to be mindful of non-smokers as much as I possibly can.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm summarily rating every driver 1-star with the hopes that they will get deactivated, and then I will have less competition and perhaps an occasional surge. Am I doing it wrong as a passenger?


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

I used uber and lyft the other day to see how other drivers drive,act and let me say... im a bit disappointed. I had 3 drivers accept then cancel on me. I don't get why. the lyft drivers I got, I ended up tipping $2 (the rides were for $6 and $8 respectively). we'll see how uber is but if its any indication of level of service, I should be a 5 star straight up.

and yes, I do tell them im a driver. I ask how it goes for them,etc and even offer some personal advice. im not here to take your job, im here as a collegue of sorts. what you do to a pax affects me at some point so why the hostility? this treating pax like shit is a dominos effect. it will hit every driver and soon enough WE drivers will be seen like the evil beings called TSA.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

puber said:


> Who told you that I want to be interrogated by your intrusive ass?
> It's not your business how much I paid for my car, how many hours I drive and how much I make.
> There no manners left when uberx driver gets into your car as a passenger.
> I might tell you that I rate you a 5 before punching that one to just **** with your feeling a bit more.


 I honestly don't know why you even drive. its like you feed off the negativity and cant sustain yourself without it. You're going to be a dick to a driver just because? id hate to be in your car.


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

As I mentioned earlier and elsewhere, some drivers are going to be hostile towards others because of competition, while others will be pleased to meet up with other drivers and talk about the job. 

Some like to socialise and make new friends, whilst others prefer to keep themselves and their affairs to themselves.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

London UberExec Driver said:


> As I mentioned earlier and elsewhere, some drivers are going to be hostile towards others because of competition, while others will be pleased to meet up with other drivers and talk about the job.
> 
> Some like to socialise and make new friends, whilst others prefer to keep themselves and their affairs to themselves.


no, this guys just straight up assholish to everyone, drivers and pax included. I don't know why he even bothers in a job where customer and service are intertwined


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

London UberExec Driver said:


> As I mentioned earlier and elsewhere, some drivers are going to be hostile towards others because of competition, while others will be pleased to meet up with other drivers and talk about the job.
> 
> Some like to socialise and make new friends, whilst others prefer to keep themselves and their affairs to themselves.


The way I see it is like this: We have a mutual foe in Uber's driver-unfriendly policies, against which I will fight hand-in-hand with other drivers. I will cooperate however necessary to combat that which is taking money out of our pockets. At the same time, you as other drivers are competing against me for a finite number of passenger fares. Don't confuse my cooperation with you against our mutual foes as an alliance. It's not. Every dollar in your pocket is a dollar not in mine. We can fight together against unjust policies, and work together to grow the customer base, but at the end of the day, I would rather you go away and have the fares to myself.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

also if you smoke, go outside and smoke a quick hit.


mattvuberx said:


> The way I see it is like this: We have a mutual foe in Uber's driver-unfriendly policies, against which I will fight hand-in-hand with other drivers. I will cooperate however necessary to combat that which is taking money out of our pockets. At the same time, you as other drivers are competing against me for a finite number of passenger fares. Don't confuse my cooperation with you against our mutual foes as an alliance. It's not. Every dollar in your pocket is a dollar not in mine. We can fight together against unjust policies, and work together to grow the customer base, but at the end of the day, I would rather you go away and have the fares to myself.


so..you're just the same sheep but with different wool then. you're just another cab driver. soon enough, you'll take longer routes and well.. yeah. its a dog eat dog world and frankly with the attitude of some of you on this forum, uber must be happy. There's no unity, in a world where social meet ups occur quite often. they are happy to see chaos within the lower ranks tot he point where in house bickering is a win for them.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> no, this guys just straight up assholish to everyone, drivers and pax included. I don't know why he even bothers in a job where customer and service are intertwined





Lyft4uDC said:


> also if you smoke, go outside and smoke a quick hit.
> 
> so..you're just the same sheep but with different wool then. you're just another cab driver. soon enough, you'll take longer routes and well.. yeah. its a dog eat dog world and frankly with the attitude of some of you on this forum, uber must be happy. There's no unity, in a world where social meet ups occur quite often. they are happy to see chaos within the lower ranks tot he point where in house bickering is a win for them.


No, I'll never take longer routes, because that would be cheating the customer. I have no gripe with the customer. He feeds me (or rather, pays for my weekend beers).


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> also if you smoke, go outside and smoke a quick hit.
> 
> so..you're just the same sheep but with different wool then. you're just another cab driver. soon enough, you'll take longer routes and well.. yeah. its a dog eat dog world and frankly with the attitude of some of you on this forum, uber must be happy. There's no unity, in a world where social meet ups occur quite often. they are happy to see chaos within the lower ranks tot he point where in house bickering is a win for them.


As far as Lyft -- we would all be better off (yourself included) if they ceased to exist at all.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

To be clear, I don't like the uberx drivers in my car not because they're competition.
Read the OP again.
I just don't want to be asked how much I paid for my car, how much I make, how many hours I work and so on. It's not their business.

When they get in the car, they start giving commands, like left right here, instead giving the address.
They think that my driving and sense of direction is not as good as theirs.

They comment about their passenger experience on this forum, saying that their driver doesn't clean his car, takes longer route to a pickups, parks on the wrong side of the building and other pity shit. And when he publishes it here you all advise him to write the uber to rat his driver out because he "****s passenger's experience and no one is going to order ubers ever again because of him"

You don't have to be an asshole to me or not to tip me for a short ride to deserve a "1".

All you have to do is to tell me that you drive for uberX too.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> As far as Lyft -- we would all be better off (yourself included) if they ceased to exist at all.


I hope you're joking. Competition is always needed else the monopoly falls to uber. Just look at cable companies for a perfect example. You seem down for eradicating any and ALL competition as long as it suits you which im sorry to hear. I like lyft and I enjoy driving for them. A bit quiet compared to uber, but I don't pay them 40/mo for a 3g iphone. I wouldn't mind if it was an LTE iPhone but for 3g? imagine if it was just uber. theyd increase it to 20/week and say costs of doing business.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

puber said:


> To be clear, I don't like the uberx drivers in my car not because they're competition.
> Read the OP again.
> I just don't want to be asked how much I paid for my car, how much I make, how many hours I work and so on. It's not their business.
> 
> ...


I think you'd be the first rider I would see, cancel and tell you to GTFO, but that's just me. I say that because you seem as if you are above everyone else, drivers included. Self entitled to say the least. But oh well, im glad im not in L.A. and don't have such to deal with drivers like you.

and for the record, I ask and do tell people I drive because id like to see how long they've been driving. I like to give folks advice especially newbs.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> I hope you're joking. Competition is always needed else the monopoly falls to uber. Just look at cable companies for a perfect example. You seem down for eradicating any and ALL competition as long as it suits you which im sorry to hear. I like lyft and I enjoy driving for them. A bit quiet compared to uber, but I don't pay them 40/mo for a 3g iphone. I wouldn't mind if it was an LTE iPhone but for 3g? imagine if it was just uber. theyd increase it to 20/week and say costs of doing business.


I'm not at all joking. The competition isn't Lyft. Lyft is the crusty wart on Uber's ass, and comprises 1/10th of the market share that Uber owns. It's worthless, except that it forces fares downwards by making that lunatic Kalanick try to undercut them, too, instead of just competing with standard Taxis. The Uber/Lyft fight is worthless, and only hurts drivers. It does seem to be potentially helpful to customers, because of the lower prices, but it really is not. The absurdly terrible fare structures being set as precedent right now drive the customer expectation, and as drivers become increasingly disenfranchised by bad policies, the customer expectation will begin to exceed Uber's ability to meet it. If Lyft were gone, Uber would likely be able to set fares back where they can actually support drivers, and customers (if they didn't come to expect lower fares) would still enjoy the advantage over Taxis at a better price. Sadly, customers may instead see the price war kill off the quality driver in a race to the bottom.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> I don't pay them 40/mo for a 3g iphone. I wouldn't mind if it was an LTE iPhone but for 3g?


 I've posted on this site that the iPhone is a 4s, which gets 4G, and it can be factory reset and opened up for other usage (including UberX). Without the price war, you would not see the $10 charge, at all. Additionally, Uber app can be installed on a personal device without the $10 charge.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> I've posted on this site that the iPhone is a 4s, which gets 4G, and it can be factory reset and opened up for other usage (including UberX). Without the price war, you would not see the $10 charge, at all. Additionally, Uber app can be installed on a personal device without the $10 charge.


im not an apple user and I find these fees unfair practices for those of us using non apple products. we are in terms, financially handicapped compared to those with apple products. im sure theres a case on that and someone willing to fight them. id be glad to pay them 40/mo for a 5s and LTE, not for this POS 3g one.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> I'm not at all joking. The competition isn't Lyft. Lyft is the crusty wart on Uber's ass, and comprises 1/10th of the market share that Uber owns. It's worthless, except that it forces fares downwards by making that lunatic Kalanick try to undercut them, too, instead of just competing with standard Taxis. The Uber/Lyft fight is worthless, and only hurts drivers. It does seem to be potentially helpful to customers, because of the lower prices, but it really is not. The absurdly terrible fare structures being set as precedent right now drive the customer expectation, and as drivers become increasingly disenfranchised by bad policies, the customer expectation will begin to exceed Uber's ability to meet it. If Lyft were gone, Uber would likely be able to set fares back where they can actually support drivers, and customers (if they didn't come to expect lower fares) would still enjoy the advantage over Taxis at a better price. Sadly, customers may instead see the price war kill off the quality driver in a race to the bottom.


you honestly believe uber wouldn't cut prices if lyft didn't exist? how much kool aid do you drink? if lyft was smart, theyd keep rates up and keep those drivers who excel in customer SERVICE. then, who'd have the upper hand? no offense bud but I really don't think you'd cut it for business management that kind of mentality is for those who do short term selling and don't think long term.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> I think you'd be the first rider I would see, cancel and tell you to GTFO, but that's just me. I say that because you seem as if you are above everyone else, drivers included. Self entitled to say the least. But oh well, im glad im not in L.A. and don't have such to deal with drivers like you.
> 
> and for the record, I ask and do tell people I drive because id like to see how long they've been driving. I like to give folks advice especially newbs.


I am not a rider. Read it again.
Do you suffer from the attention deficit disorder?


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

puber said:


> I am not a rider. Read it again.
> Do you suffer from the attention deficit disorder?


I know you're a driver.Perhaps if you re-read my post you'd understand that you are classified as a rider when im driving? or shall I break this down for you? would you like to know more?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Narkos said:


> I'm a driver...and a smoker. Why do smokers suck? I know this is way off topic here, but I'm curious about your hypothesis.


You gotta Suck to drawback, right?


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> you honestly believe uber wouldn't cut prices if lyft didn't exist? how much kool aid do you drink? if lyft was smart, theyd keep rates up and keep those drivers who excel in customer SERVICE. then, who'd have the upper hand? no offense bud but I really don't think you'd cut it for business management that kind of mentality is for those who do short term selling and don't think long term.


You are clearly uneducated, and continuing to debate you would be as useful as playing chess with a pigeon.


----------



## Narkos (Aug 5, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> You gotta Suck to drawback, right?


Well, you got a point there!


----------



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

puber said:


> To be clear, I don't like the uberx drivers in my car not because they're competition.
> Read the OP again.
> I just don't want to be asked how much I paid for my car, how much I make, how many hours I work and so on. It's not their business.
> 
> ...


Will you give that uberX driver a 5 if you get a tip?


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Chip Dawg said:


> Will you give that uberX driver a 5 if you get a tip?


No


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> You are clearly uneducated, and continuing to debate you would be as useful as playing chess with a pigeon.


uneducated, huh? you're clearly a troll and not even worth the time to argue with.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> uneducated, huh? you're clearly a troll and not even worth the time to argue with.


You've proven time and time again that you can't read posts thoroughly, nor analyze them. You also show a blatant misunderstanding of economics. I don't know what other conclusion can be made. Sorry but not sorry.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> no offense bud but I really don't think you'd cut it for business management that kind of mentality is for those who do short term selling and don't think long term.


You would be critically disappointed if I were to disclose my full time profession. It would shatter your worldview.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> im not an apple user and I find these fees unfair practices for those of us using non apple products. we are in terms, financially handicapped compared to those with apple products. im sure theres a case on that and someone willing to fight them.


(1) Learn grammar. Do it yesterday.
(2) There is no "case on that" because it's neither unfair nor illegal.


----------

